# Another for the cat lovers - no pattern



## martinka (3 Feb 2016)

Spotted this today and I am guessing it would be a popular one. No pattern, but I don't see that being a problem for anyone.


----------



## NazNomad (3 Feb 2016)

Weird that I can't abide cats, yet they seem to make superb scroll saw subjects.

... and looking at the url on that pic, there are some great 'inspirations' to be had there. http://www.livemaster.ru/catswood


----------



## martinka (3 Feb 2016)

Shows how observant I am (not). I completely missed the url or I'd have simply given the link.


----------



## Cordy (3 Feb 2016)

Cheers Martin

saved for later -- I too am not fond of cats :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Feb 2016)

Thanks Martin, Photoshop here we come 

Barry


----------



## bugbear (4 Feb 2016)

Cutting the shape is easy - but how does one get the nice rounded edge profile
all the way round, nice and uniform, without a shed-load of work?

BugBear


----------



## Niimus (4 Feb 2016)

@BugBear - wood carving gouges ....


----------



## bugbear (4 Feb 2016)

Niimus":1rzx408v said:


> @BugBear - wood carving gouges ....



That'd give the desired result, but it it _definitely_ falls within my definition of a shed load of work.

BugBear


----------



## gilljc (4 Feb 2016)

Thanks for sharing guys, lots there to inspire those of us who know crazy cat ladies! And other stuff too....
Found one similar a while back with the heart shape in the top cut around and left in, and cut it just from a photo, have also cut the 'crouching cat' one in the link and even without the carving, it shows pretty well, haven't done the finishing yet, but both patterns look good when cut


----------



## bugbear (4 Feb 2016)

Actually, looking again, that cat very much reminds me of a nice old saw handle, at least in terms
of the processes needed to make it.

BugBear


----------



## bodgerbaz (4 Feb 2016)

You could always round it over with a small 'round-over' router bit or maybe a Dremmel (or clone) if you have a steady hand.

Barry


----------



## NazNomad (4 Feb 2016)

What is the smallest diameter bearing on a bearing-guided router bit you can get? ... or would a pin-guided bit work?


----------



## Cordy (4 Feb 2016)

Altered the eyes
Made from 12mm Corian


----------



## Niimus (8 Feb 2016)

My take on the cat - scrolled and carved


----------



## AJB Temple (8 Feb 2016)

It beast me why so many people seem to like models of cats and pictures of cats.


----------



## NazNomad (8 Feb 2016)

'nuther one from pallet wood.


----------



## beganasatree (12 Feb 2016)

Yet another one made from something that others think is only good for burning,WELL DONE.I shall start collecting PALLETS.

Peter.


----------



## bodgerbaz (13 Feb 2016)

Its a great design and well cut. I must make some of these.

Barry


----------



## Cordy (13 Feb 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Cordy (13 Feb 2016)

Top one will take a clock of your choice

Lots of cheap clocks on the Bay; more on big River


----------



## Chippygeoff (13 Feb 2016)

I to have made quite a few of these cats. I sell them at the craft fairs. I put a base on them to make them more stable. I use a small rounding over router bit from Trend, it has a 4mm roller guide and is perfect for this sort of thing giving a nice uniform round edge to the outside and the inside cuts.


----------



## Cordy (13 Feb 2016)

CG, I sometimes fit a plinth 

This has a laminated Walnut base
Cat is Walnut outside with glued Oak in the sandwich; height 7.5 inches

I made 3 from wood I got from British Hardwoods waste bin last year
One is here at home, one in Darcey Lever; the third was exported to Ontario Canada


----------



## NazNomad (19 Feb 2016)

I remember a recent post saying these tribal kitty brushes would make good scroll saw patterns, so here goes.


----------



## martinka (20 Feb 2016)

NazNomad":2gpxqvva said:


> I remember a recent post saying these tribal kitty brushes would make good scroll saw patterns, so here goes.



These were originally Photoshop brushes created by Roxo89 on Deviantart. I contacted her about 3 years ago and asked for permission to use them as scroll saw patterns and she gave me the OK. I see two of them are patterns on a scroll saw website for $5 apiece. :? Here's an early version of the one with the crown.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Feb 2016)

Thanks for adding the credit, Martin.


----------



## Aggrajag (24 Feb 2016)

Here's my attempt, made for a cat lover at work who's just started chemo lately and is struggling. I wish her well.

My first attempt at using a router so forgive me for my sins! Also my first attempt at using a sealant and a hard wax.


----------



## martinka (24 Feb 2016)

Aggrajag":348ud8hh said:


> Here's my attempt, made for a cat lover at work who's just started chemo lately and is struggling. I wish her well.
> 
> My first attempt at using a router so forgive me for my sins! Also my first attempt at using a sealant and a hard wax.



Looks good to me.

My first attempt with a router was my last.


----------



## NazNomad (5 Mar 2016)

More moggies ...


----------



## AES (6 Mar 2016)

Thanks for all these Gents. I'm currently refurbishing my old Einhell saw to give to a girlfriend of my wife's who's currently going through a bit of a bad patch (but not as bad as chemo though). When finished with the saw (I'm trying to take the worst problems out of it) I'll do one of these cats as a test of the saw/extra present for her as she's a cat fan.

Thanks all.

AES


----------

